
Who Really Found the Higgs Boson (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/43/heroes/who-really-found-the-higgs-boson-rp
======
2bitencryption
the question of the article is a bit silly, but this is a great line:

> "The instruments we have built are so complex that inventiveness and
> creativity manifests itself in the day-by-day work. There are an enormous
> amount of problems that require genius and creativity to be spread over time
> and over many people, and all at the same level."

~~~
Koshkin
This is a case when the value and the complexity of the tools exceed, by far,
those of the product.

